# Hottest Ratking



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2017)

Let's have a cool contest to find out who's the hottest member of the Ratking. Because I love you all so much I looked over the various pics of several Ratkings and picked the most flattering.

I'm going to do an @Alan Pardew style vote but probably less comprehensible, if that's possible.

So here's our contenders.

Alex Leal





NekoArc




Secret Gamer Girl




Æryn Simpson




Sarah "Kiddy Diddler" Nyburg




Buffalo "Fire" Bill



Rani Baker




Greta Gustava




Chloe Sagal




Laurelai Bailey




Zinnia Jones




Eden Belmont






These are our current contenders. If someone has another entry they want to submit let me know.

If you're on this list and want to submit a better picture (or a nude) send me a PM here or on twitter.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 24, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Buffalo "Fire" Bill



This isn't Fire this is Laurelai you autist


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> This isn't Fire this is Laurelai you autist


Lol whoops hold on I fucked up


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 24, 2017)

Simpson doesn't look half bad.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Simpson doesn't look half bad.


Yeah, she's honestly kinda cute. Furry though.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 24, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Yeah, she's honestly kinda cute. Furry though.


I meant Bart you faggot


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 24, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I meant Bart you faggot



@SolidMario @DarthChaos


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2017)

Okay, fixed Laurelai Bailey and Fire.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 24, 2017)

Why no Kengle? He's my dominant daddy


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I meant Bart you faggot


He does have a sweet little yellow ass, but Bart isn't a tranny. Disqualified.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Why no Kengle? He's my dominant daddy


Same for Kengle, not a tranny. There are rules dammit!


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Feb 24, 2017)

Jesus.... this thread!


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 24, 2017)

Tranny Dick Noballs said:


> Jesus.... this thread!


Was jesus an f2m or m2f?


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Feb 24, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Was jesus an f2m or m2f?



Obviously, Jesus was a female-to-male tranny because everyone knows God is a lesbian.


----------



## repentance (Feb 24, 2017)

Phil should be on this list.  He may have his own forum, but he's joined at the tail with Greta.

Locria should be added, too.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 24, 2017)

Tranny Dick Noballs said:


> Obviously, Jesus was a female-to-male tranny because everyone knows God is a lesbian.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2017)

repentance said:


> Phil should be on this list.  He may have his own forum, but he's joined at the tail with Greta.
> 
> Locria should be added, too.


Phil would end up winning by default just because everyone knows him.

Locria plays with poop, gross.


----------



## Afroholic (Feb 24, 2017)

No Zinnia Jones?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2017)

Added Zinnia Jones and Eden Belmont. No idea how I forgot The Girldick of Eden.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 24, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Added Zinnia Jones and Eden Belmont. No idea how I forgot The Girldick of Eden.


Nice pic of Zinnia! Gross pic of Eden. 

You know, at first I thought Eden was more of a joke than anything, just an idiot who opened the door to us laughing at them for being a sped. It seems like with every week that passes we find out more and more about Eden. Truly one of the more horrific members of the Rat King and a real shit for a human being.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Nice pic of Zinnia! Gross pic of Eden.
> 
> You know, at first I thought Eden was more of a joke than anything, just an idiot who opened the door to us laughing at them for being a sped. It seems like with every week that passes we find out more and more about Eden. Truly one of the more horrific members of the Rat King and a real shit for a human being.


Yeah, Eden's a slow burn, she creeps up on you. There's something terrifying about her that's hard to put your finger on.

If you can think of a better picture let me know. Too many of her pics are plagued with acne.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 24, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Yeah, Eden's a slow burn, she creeps up on you. There's something terrifying about her that's hard to put your finger on.
> 
> If you can think of a better picture let me know. Too many of her pics are plagued with acne.


I wouldn't put a finger on or in Eden. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## Lorento (Feb 24, 2017)

Alex Leal kind of ...sort of....looks a bit like he could be a woman? So my vote goes to him, but that's a bit like trying to decide which genocide was better.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 24, 2017)

Lorento said:


> Alex Leal kind of ...sort of....looks a bit like he could be a woman? So my vote goes to him, but that's a bit like trying to decide which genocide was better.


That's the single most feminine picture of him that exists lol


----------



## millais (Feb 24, 2017)

Add Devi Ever to the list


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Feb 24, 2017)

Fuck this thread and fuck every single one of you.

Also the clear winner is the Simpsonfurry.  She's literally the only one who made some sort of effort.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 24, 2017)

not sure why Jake Alley isn't topping the charts. she is a very beautiful gamer girl


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 24, 2017)

Nora REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEd pls


D.Va said:


> not sure why Jake Alley isn't topping the charts. she is a very beautiful gamer girl


so beautiful she has to be a "secret" gamer girl


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 24, 2017)

Locria is pretty hot when caked in feces.


----------



## ConSluttant (Feb 24, 2017)

I'd do Simpson, tbh. There needs to be a reward for that kind of effort.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

No David S Gallant?


----------



## pozilei (Feb 24, 2017)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> No David S Gallant?


Cucked by hotter Rat King members?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 24, 2017)

No Bria?




 



View attachment 185724

Do you even Rat King?


----------



## Bees (Feb 24, 2017)

Voted Secret Gamer Girl because at least he looks like a regular dude.


----------



## Smutley (Feb 24, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> He does have a sweet little yellow ass, but *Bart isn't a tranny*. Disqualified.



He puts more effort into it than some on that list.  Don't push your cis worldview on our poor trans cartoon children.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Feb 24, 2017)

If you're looking for a cis-passing, probably truscum winner it's obvs Simpson. But if you want a TRUE and HONEST brave gender warrior you should _really _vote for the handsome hobbit.


----------



## Jaiman (Feb 24, 2017)

Zinnia looks alright.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Ya'll niggas need Jesus.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 24, 2017)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> Ya'll niggas need Jesus.



The only Jesus I need is Tranny Jesus


Spoiler



Also known as Bailey Jay


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 24, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No Bria?
> 
> View attachment 185725
> View attachment 185723
> ...


This person is good by Ratking standards, but by most real lady standards, they look like a Jack-o-Lantern.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 24, 2017)

Just looking at those pix and wondering how long would Alex Leal last in prison? Like he would get Beecher treatmen x100


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Feb 24, 2017)

In all seriousness, Chloe Sagal looks the most feminine. Doesn't change how batshit she is though.


----------



## Cryin RN (Feb 24, 2017)

There _should_ be a sub-category for worst dick pics, but then we'd have to look at them.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 25, 2017)

Dear god. Rating the relative attractiveness of troons is like debating which kind of animal shit you wouldn't mind eating. No thanks.


----------



## Four-Wheeled Fedora (Feb 25, 2017)

I came to this thread to vote for Nora Reed's giant boobs but was met with only dismay.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 25, 2017)

It's been about a day and Simpson is way in the lead with Secret Gamer Girl in a distant 2nd. I'll let the poll run for another day before declaring a winner. 



Four-Wheeled Fedora said:


> I came to this thread to vote for Nora Reed's giant boobs but was met with only dismay.


Nora's a real girl lol


----------



## Ulfric Stormcloak (Feb 25, 2017)

I've had sex with a lot of guys who look like Secret Gamer Girl. So now I'm just kinda confused and aroused.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

Add Joshua "Cordelia" Gibbons and Geena Phillips


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm throwing Laurelei a pity vote. No one deserves to lose to ogre Greta.


----------



## Hui (Feb 26, 2017)

I was hungry before I saw this.  I guess I don't have to cook food now.  Thanks.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 26, 2017)

Vote ends soon so if you haven't cast a ballot now's your last chance.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Feb 26, 2017)

I can't believe you didn't even add Null and IWC. My vote went to Zinnia in any case.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 26, 2017)

Ulfric Stormcloak said:


> I've had sex with a lot of guys who look like Secret Gamer Girl. So now I'm just kinda confused and aroused.


4 chan


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 26, 2017)

Eden Belmont knew the key to getting people to buy from your store is to give them some good customer service in the store's bathroom.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 8, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Vote ends soon so if you haven't cast a ballot now's your last chance.



Is it over yet?
Aeryn Simpson seems to be winning by a longshot.


----------



## auroraboreanaz (Mar 8, 2017)

I was gonna say LaDonald might be a latecomer dark horse (snicker) in the running.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 8, 2017)

Simpson won. I sent her a tweet to let her know but she didn't respond. I'll send her 20 more until she does.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 8, 2017)

Cryin RN said:


> There _should_ be a sub-category for worst dick pics, but then we'd have to look at them.


I'll make a thread the next time I drink because I love you all so much.


----------



## Absolutego (Mar 8, 2017)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> In all seriousness, Chloe Sagal looks the most feminine. Doesn't change how batshit she is though.


That's literally because of the one picture. See any other and she's horrifying.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 8, 2017)

Sorry Jake. Maybe you'll have better luck in 2018


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Mar 8, 2017)

Has Jake been notified he's runner up? He should be prepared to take on the cockring tiara if Æryn is unable to fulfill her duties as sexxiest tomgirl.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Mar 26, 2017)

LOL none of them are. 
All of you have shitty taste TBH


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 4, 2017)

A Rat King is a group of people, not a single person.  REEEEEE REEEEEEE KILL YOURSELF FAGGOT!


----------



## nad7155 (Sep 4, 2017)

The who is the first to be killed and incinerated.


----------

